# CC, XC, AM, Epic, Enduro, Downhill? Was ist denn nun was?



## whitewater (25. Dezember 2013)

Moin,
gibts eigentlich irgendwo eine Übersicht, wie sich die einzelnen Strömungen/Einsatzbereiche/Fahrstile definieren?
Klar kann ich mir unter Cross-Country und Downhill was vorstellen, dazwischen wirds aber schwer diffus.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (25. Dezember 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_bike#Discipline-oriented_designs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. Dezember 2013)

ist doch völlig wumpe. Rausgehen und spaß haben. Ob das nun technisches CC oder tourenlastiges DH oder whatever ist,... egal oder?


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (25. Dezember 2013)

Sehe das genauso wie Eisbein, dieses Schubladengetue is doch Blödsinn zumal  es in manchen Bereichen garkeine klaren Grenzen gibt.


----------



## CC. (25. Dezember 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ist doch völlig wumpe. Rausgehen und spaß haben. Ob das nun technisches CC oder tourenlastiges DH oder whatever ist,... egal oder?


Super Tip! Mit diesem Ratschlag kann jeder Einsteiger sofort das passende Rad finden.  Weil... is eh wurscht. Geh doch mit einer Race-Geo und der Dreifachkurbel einfach in den Bikepark. Hauptsache Spaß haben... bloß keine Gedanken machen.
Komische Spaßgesellschaft.
CC.


----------



## whitewater (25. Dezember 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Super Tip! Mit diesem Ratschlag kann jeder Einsteiger sofort das passende Rad finden.  Weil... is eh wurscht.


Ich war mir eh unsicher, hätts wohl besser im TechTalk posten sollen, da hätte das deswegen wohl besser gepasst


----------



## CC. (25. Dezember 2013)

Das passt schon thematisch hierher. 
Allerdings kriegt man mit Tante Guhgel auch recht schnell eine Antwort auf Deine  Fragestellung.
CC=XC


----------



## Gummihammer (25. Dezember 2013)

ich zitiere den epischen beitrag von user "dubbel":

die einteilung an sich umfasst natÃ¼rlich mehr, also nicht nur Freeride und Enduro (bzw. All Mountain Freeride und Big All Mountain versus aggressive All Mountain), denn das war ja bisher genau so ungeklÃ¤rt wie z.B. enduro & freeride bzw. freeride light.
Extrem-Enduro hat ja mit light-freeride bzw. Hardcore-Cross-Country so gut wie gar nichts zu tun.

d.h. (um das mal an einem beispiel zu verdeutlichen) auch extrem freeriding, aber das is was anderes als freecross.
oder downhill light? und wo is die grenze zwischen downhill light und freeride? und wo passt da x-freeride rein?

aber wir sind - wie gesagt - bei der einteilung schon viel weiter:
es geht ja los mit Downhill oder Cross-Country-Race mit Uphill-Ãbersetzung und Marathon. Oder eben Dual Slalom und Urban Assault. hÃ¶rt sich ja an nach Biker Cross mit Dirt-Fully, Trailjumps oder Dirt Jump auf der BMX-Strecke oder Freecross & Backcountry.
oder eher Hardcore-Freerider bzw. Downhill-Maschine mit optimierter Geometrie und langhubiger Gabel mit DoppelbrÃ¼cke.
Eher trial mit leichtem dh-einschlag, naja, oder eben Allroundbike mit gewichtsoptimiertem Rahmen, Cross-Country-Touren und Marathon-Fullys.

oder mit 29er - "The bigger the better" â leichter Ã¼ber wurzeln rollen, den spirit spurstabil spÃ¼ren und traktion behalten. Laufruhe ehrensache!
egal: cool is auf epischen Trails bergab surfen/trialn/bissl hupfn, was immer der Trail an Variationen bietet, auf technischen Trails sehr weit vorne in die Freeridephalanx reinfahren, wenn Du's fahrtechnisch drauf hast.
halt easy cruisen und dabei chillen - klar, krasse Drops schliessen sich aus, und DoppelbrÃ¼cke + fett Federweg ist letzten Endes irgendwann noch entspannter und bringt den mega-intensiven flow, auch richtung slopestyle.
das ultimative Trailbike, optimal fÃ¼r Alpencross, Freeride light, DH-Trial, Touren..., d.h. so ein beik macht alles mit. Extrem robust, sehr vielseitig. halt krass bis surf, auch auf dem pumptrack, dann aber mit street credibility.
maximale Anpassbarkeit oder singlespeed pur mit starrgabel oder messenger bike no brakes aber starrachse? - fixie her! einfach richtung cooles soul biking, vor allem streeten - oder vertriden, rund um die hotspots.
oder Rennrad road only cruisen mit high speed low gear? bzw. auch low brain...


----------



## noam (25. Dezember 2013)

Im Prinzip gibts ja nur drei Varianten. XC, AM oder DH. 

Alles andere sind doch eh irgendwo Nieschenprodukte, die die jeweiligen Lücken zwischen den drei Gattungen versuchen zu schließen. Zu dem versteht auch noch jeder was anderes unter AM, Enduro, FR, Marathon, etc. ich denke man sollte sich völlig von diesen Begrifflichkeiten lösen, seinen persönlichen Anwendungszweck herausfinden und dann schauen welche Bikes dazu am besten passen und davon das subjektiv beste auswählen.

Nimmst du zB das Portfolio von einem großen Hersteller wie Specialized zB ähneln sich manche Bikes in ihrem Anwendungsbereich sehr, obgleich sie zeitgleich produziert und verkauft werden. Beste Beispiele sind zB Pitch/Enduro/Stumpi FSR EVO oder Enduro EVO/ SX Trail oder aktuell Camber/Stumpi FSR. Meistens passt sich der Hersteller dem Markt an und das Modell mit der kleineren Gewinnspanne geht auf die Altenbank.

Dazu kommt dann noch das persönliche Level an Fahrkönnen. Die Trails, die ich heute mit dem Hund an der Leine mit nem völlig ungefederten CC Hardtail fahre, bin ich Anfang des Jahres noch mitm Enduro gefahren und hätte mich niemals da mitm CC HT runtergetraut. Dazu gehen dann passend die Meinungen zur Fahrbarkeit von Trails auseinander. Wo der Schurter mitm Race CC runter fliegt, würde der ein oder andere eher zum Downhiller greifen.


----------



## whitewater (27. Dezember 2013)

Danke erstmal, vor allem auch an Fuzzyhead, der englische wiki-Eintrag war erheblich erhellender als der deutsche, hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können.
Daß die Herstellerbezeichnungen in der Hauptsache weitere "Alleinstellungsmerkmale" erzeugen wollen ist klar. Fahrtechnik -/können auch.
Mit den Infos hab ich erstmal einen Überblick.

Und solange ich immer noch ab und an lustiges Vertippen bzgl. Trail und Trial lese schäme ich mich solcher Fragen auch nicht


----------



## Gummihammer (27. Dezember 2013)

was ist eigentlich "epic" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitewater (27. Dezember 2013)

Als TE natürlich keine wirkliche Ahnung. Was ich mal gehört habe, ist, daß sich das auf das fahren von "epic trails" bezieht, also wohl  bestimmte landschaftlich besonders schöne Strecken in Kalifornien oder Colorado. Wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe liegt das dann, je nach trail und Fahrstil bei AM/Tour mas a mènos. Oder eben irgendwo zwischen CC und Downhill 
Bezieht sich jedenfalls nicht auf eine bestimmte Wettbewerbsform, wie eben auch CC oder Downhill oder, ganz speziell 4Cross.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. Dezember 2013)

Gummihammer schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich "epic" ?



Epic ist englisch für episch und bedeutet nichts anderes als bedeutend, großartig, unglaublich...

Glaube ursprünglich hat sich der Begriff als Szenebegriff bei Online-spielen wie World of Warcraft etabliert (Epische Items).
Daraufhin wurde alles mögliche als EPISCH bezeichnet und am coolsten ist dann halt mittlerweile die englische Variante, z.b. Epic Fail oder Epic Win


----------



## Gummihammer (28. Dezember 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Epic ist englisch für episch und bedeutet nichts anderes als bedeutend, großartig, unglaublich...
> 
> Glaube ursprünglich hat sich der Begriff als Szenebegriff bei Online-spielen wie World of Warcraft etabliert (Epische Items).
> Daraufhin wurde alles mögliche als EPISCH bezeichnet und am coolsten ist dann halt mittlerweile die englische Variante, z.b. Epic Fail oder Epic Win



danke für die erklärung

was mich interessiert hat, war inwiefern "epic" eine weitere unterkategorie des mountainbikens darstellt. aber whitewater hat es ja schon erklärt, das befahren von "epic trails" ist hiermit gemeint. ordnet sich irgendwo zwischen superenduro, overmountain und backcountry-trailsurfing ein. logisch, was frag ich überhaupt?


----------



## Eisbein (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke da gehts einfach um touren wo nicht das Biken ansich im Hauptfokus steht, sondern eher das gesamterlebnis, die landschaft usw.

Epic ist für mich persönlcih dieses saison das gewesen: 

http://alpine-freeride.com/Wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Bild-6-1-von-11.jpg

http://alpine-freeride.com/Wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Bild-29-1-von-1.jpg

http://alpine-freeride.com/Wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/DSC_7311.jpg

Aber ich vermute, dass würden hier viele nicht als "Epic" bezeichnen.


----------



## SofusCorn (28. Dezember 2013)

Das sieht episch ätzend aus. 

Son Thread der son Kram mal anfängerfreundlich aufdröselt mit Bike Kategorien, grobe infos zu Geos usw. wäre schon sehr praktisch. Als ich mich eingelesen habe, hab ich für jeden Post hier bei google erstmal 4-5 Begriffe oder Abkürzungen googlen müssen, um die dann am nächsten Tag wieder alle zu vergessen.


----------



## jan84 (28. Dezember 2013)

CC, Marathon und DH ist durch die jeweiligen Rennen eigentlich relativ genau definiert, beim Enduro entwickelt sich die Definition durch die Rennen in einem gewissen Maße. Alles wozu es keine Renndisziplin gibt ist Tourenfahren mit unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkten. 

Mit nem gescheiten Trailbike (die meisten Bikes die man heute zwischen 120-170 mm Federweg kaufen kann, aka "Allmountain" oder "Enduro") kann man im Prinzip erstmal alles zwischen Forstwegfahren, CC und DH mehr oder weniger gut machen, total falsch macht man mit den Rädern in den meisten Fällen nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitewater (28. Dezember 2013)

Gummihammer schrieb:


> irgendwo zwischen superenduro, overmountain und backcountry-trailsurfing


Na klasse  Jetzt weiß ich Bescheid. 


whistler85 schrieb:


> Epic ist englisch für episch und bedeutet nichts anderes als bedeutend, großartig, unglaublich...


Die Herleitung klingt logisch. Die (auch nicht ursprüngliche) Bedeutung "weitläufig" "ausschweifend" (epische Breite) könnte trotzdem ungewollt oder ungewusst immer noch einen gewissen Sinn haben.
Und daß ein Epos mal ein längliches Versgedicht, bevorzugt über irgendwelche Helden  war, tut der Sache sicher keinen Abbruch


----------



## pnebling (30. Dezember 2013)

Fahren wir nicht alle epische Trails ab, die wir in epischer Breite in einem Epos im Forum darlegen?


----------



## DennisS (2. Januar 2014)

Ich finde manche Abgrenzungen gut, manche schmarrn.
Ich fände folgendes gut:
XC - alles was primär forstwege betrifft.
Enduro - Harter Einsatz auf schnellen Strecken, aber selbst pedaliert.
Freeride - Park Park Park
DH - Rampage, einfach den Berg runter ohne jetzt spezielle parkstrecken
Vertriding- Kontrolliertes Fahren Extremer strecken, mit bike hochtragen


----------



## fuschnick (2. Januar 2014)

mmhh.. was ich so am Rande mitbekomme sind die XC Strecken auch nicht ohne. Mal schnell gegoogelt:





Und warum sollte Rampage DH sein und im Park nur Freeride gefahren werden??


----------



## DennisS (2. Januar 2014)

fuschnick schrieb:


> mmhh.. was ich so am Rande mitbekomme sind die XC Strecken auch nicht ohne. Mal schnell gegoogelt:
> 
> Und warum sollte Rampage DH sein und im Park nur Freeride gefahren werden??


Also das is vll mim HT nicht ohne, aber mit nem Enduro ne gemütliche Sache.
Und naja wenn ich mir die meisten Parks so anschaue ist das für mich eher Freeride, als Dh und ich hab ja nur ein vorschlag gemacht


----------



## fuschnick (2. Januar 2014)

Mir ging es nur darum dass man XC nicht gleich mit Feldweg abstempelt und sich vielleicht etwas von den Klassifizierungen löst. Wenn auf dem Bild ein Fahrer mit FF und Doppelbrücke wäre, würdest du die Strecke wahrscheinlich anders empfinden.

Orientieren kann man sich am besten an den Rennsparten, wie oben schon genannt. Die Red Bull Rampage ist Teil einer Freeride Serie. Und DH Rennen werden zu 99,99% wo ausgetragen?!?

Das philosiphieren über die Einteilung in Bikeklassen überlasse ich lieber Dubbel.


----------



## jan84 (2. Januar 2014)

DennisS schrieb:


> Also das is vll mim HT nicht ohne, aber mit nem Enduro ne gemütliche Sache.
> Und naja wenn ich mir die meisten Parks so anschaue ist das für mich eher Freeride, als Dh und ich hab ja nur ein vorschlag gemacht



Ich kenne viele Leute die sich auf nem Enduro - mit abgesenktem Sattel - in einigen Passagen von CC-Strecken ziemlich anstellen. Konnte man letztes Jahr in Kirchberg ganz gut sehen, hier war die Prolog-Strecke vom Endurorennen auch im CC-Rennen drin. Da sahen viele Leute auffm Enduro eher lausig aus wenn man die CC-Jungs da gesehen hat . 


*- CC ist keine Forstwegfahrerei. *
*- DH ist nicht auf nem Trail mit nen paar Kickern bergabfahren. *
*==> Renndisziplinen. *



> Ich fände folgendes gut:
> XC - alles was primär forstwege betrifft.
> Enduro - Harter Einsatz auf schnellen Strecken, aber selbst pedaliert.
> Freeride - Park Park Park
> ...



Um mich selbst zu zitieren: "CC, Marathon und DH ist durch die jeweiligen Rennen eigentlich relativ genau definiert, beim Enduro entwickelt sich die Definition durch die Rennen in einem gewissen Maße. Alles wozu es keine Renndisziplin gibt ist Tourenfahren mit unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkten." Rampage passt jetzt hier nicht rein, aber das ist eigentlich klassischer Freeride.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## whitewater (2. Januar 2014)

Aaaah, jetzt weiß ich auch, was Tourenfahren ist Alles, was kein Rennen ist. Richtig? 
Naja, Dirt und Trial vielleicht ausgenommen....


----------



## jan84 (2. Januar 2014)

Richtig .


----------



## Marc B (2. Januar 2014)

Wenn es bei Deiner Frage um das passende Bike für Dich geht, würde ich sagen, dass das mehr von Deinen persönlichen Vorlieben abhängt, da man sowohl mit einem Hardtail, als auch mit einem 180 mm Fully auf "Touren" mit spaßigen und schwierigen Trails Spaß haben kann  

Oder warum interessiert Dich die Frage nach den "Gattungen" so? 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummihammer (2. Januar 2014)

bei dem thema wird einfach viel zu viel durcheinander geworfen. freeride zum beispiel bezieht sich auf das bewertungssystem bzw die strecke. beim freeride müssen punkte vergeben werden, dadurch unterscheidet es sich von anderen disziplinen. es findet im rahmen eines contests statt. die zeit spielt hier im gegensatz zu rennen keine rolle. bei einem slopestyle kurs hat der fahrer keine freie linienwahl, was es leichter macht, den sieger zu küren bzw die skills der einzelnen fahrer zu vergleichen. beim downhill wiederum geht es darum, möglichst schnell eine vorgegebene strecke herunterzufahren. daher findet das ganze in form von rennen statt.

der grund, warum immer neue begriffe wie enduro, superenduro, ultimate-x-enduro und epic trail e-biking aufkommen, ist dass der markt irgendwann gesättigt ist und man durch neue begriffe bedürfnisse wecken will, um noch mal alles neu zu verkaufen.


----------



## whitewater (3. Januar 2014)

Mein  Bike steht (leider im Moment im Wortsinne...)


Marc B schrieb:


> Oder warum interessiert Dich die Frage nach den "Gattungen" so?
> Ride on,
> Marc


Dachte es würde helfen, die eine oder andere Technikempfehlung hier im Forum einschätzen zu können.
Aber wie so oft, hier in Hamburg gibts im Volkspark und den Harburger Bergen ganz böse Downhiller, andere fahren anderswo auf ihren gemütlichen Überlandtouren Abfahrten über 1500hm am Stück, und haben halt den einen oder anderen 2m Drop drin.


----------



## CC. (3. Januar 2014)

Gummihammer schrieb:


> ... epic trail e-biking ....


----------



## fuschnick (4. Januar 2014)

whitewater schrieb:


> gemütlichen Überlandtouren Abfahrten über 1500hm am Stück, und haben halt den einen oder anderen 2m Drop drin.



*Hust* wo habt ihr denn in Harburg geschweigedenn irgendwo anders in Deutschland Abfahrten über 1500hm am Stück!?!

Ich schlage vor, hol dir erst mal irgendein Bike und geh einfach mal fahren. Viel Spass!


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (4. Januar 2014)

fuschnick schrieb:


> *Hust* wo habt ihr denn in Harburg geschweigedenn irgendwo anders in Deutschland Abfahrten über 1500hm am Stück!?!
> 
> Ich schlage vor, hol dir erst mal irgendein Bike und geh einfach mal fahren. Viel Spass!


----------



## whitewater (4. Januar 2014)

fuschnick schrieb:


> *Hust* wo habt ihr denn in Harburg geschweigedenn irgendwo anders in Deutschland Abfahrten über 1500hm am Stück!?!


Ich dachte, es wär verständlich formuliert gewesen Aber da es immer noch kein "Ironie-Smiley" gibt, geht das wohl ab und an schief.
Die bösen Downhiller in den Harburger Bergen brauchen dann unbedingt 4-Kolbenbremsen, weil die sonst auf der "Abfahrt" (ich weiß, wie lang die ist) nicht standfest genug ist. (Is ja Downhill)
Der (z.b.) Brocken-Cross-Country-Tourer sollte dagegen Leichtbaumaterial fahren


----------



## fuschnick (4. Januar 2014)




----------



## DerBergschreck (5. Januar 2014)

Das Denken in Schubladen bringt nicht viel.
In welche Disziplin passt denn bitte *das hier*? (ab 2:30 min wirds interessant)
Die fahren mit Rädern, die es laut BIKE Magazin gar nicht geben darf, geschweige denn für die gezeigten Strecken geeignet sind.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. Januar 2014)

Das ist Freeriden mit sehr speziellen Nostalgiefreeridern  Haha das geht echt schon vom zuschauen ins Kreuz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (7. Januar 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Das Denken in Schubladen bringt nicht viel.
> In welche Disziplin passt denn bitte *das hier*? (ab 2:30 min wirds interessant)
> Die fahren mit Rädern, die es laut BIKE Magazin gar nicht geben darf, geschweige denn für die gezeigten Strecken geeignet sind.


Um Gottes willen! Keine Lenkerhörnchen. Und keine Biopace-Kettenblätter. So kann man doch gar nicht mehr Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. Januar 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Das ist Freeriden mit sehr speziellen Nostalgiefreeridern  Haha das geht echt schon vom zuschauen ins Kreuz...



Nicht wirklich - die Jungs haben ne sehr geschmeidige Fahrtechnik, da muss das Kreuz nichts aushalten
Sitzen zu bleiben war schon früher in der Schule uncool und ist es auf dem MTB heute auch noch.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. Januar 2014)

Das Kreuz muss immer was aushalten darum hat man Bikes mit 200mm Federweg erfunden...

Außerdem muss man nicht jede Bemerkung die vielleicht nur augenzwinkernd auf eine abgefahrene Sache Bezug nehmen soll für bare Münze nehmen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Januar 2014)

^^
deshalb sollte man mit Rückenleiden auch nur noch mit +200mm Fully´s fahren ;-) 
Der Trend geht ja (immer noch und unaufhaltsam) zu mehr Federweg.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. Januar 2014)

Weil das ja klar ist viel Federweg ist immer cooler als wenig Fahrtechnik oder so...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Januar 2014)

Nee cooler is es nur dann wenn Kashima dran is ;-)
Das fällt vor der Eisdiele am meisten auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (7. Januar 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Nee cooler is es nur dann wenn Kashima dran is ;-)
> Das fällt vor der Eisdiele am meisten auf.



und genau dann macht viel Federweg wieder Sinn, weil dann sieht man auch viel vom Kashima!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. Januar 2014)

Vollkommen richtig! Es gibt ja eigentlich nicht lächerlicheres als so einen traurigen 100mm schmalen Kashimastreifen...


----------



## MTB_Django (22. Januar 2014)

Interessanter Thread. Aber letztendlich hängt es vom Können ab, was man fahren kann. 
Eigentlich könnte man fast alles mit egal welchem Bike fahren, wenn man gut Fahrtechnik drauf hat. 

Nur ne 29er Rennfeile ist meines Erachtens bedingt singletrailtauglich, wenns um recht enge Kehren geht. Dabei wurde es als sehr wendig beworben.
Allerdings ist es mir schleierhaft, dass  man mit einer 100 mm Forke etwas härtere Wurzelpassagen befahren kann. oder eben Senken und steinbespickte Teilabschnitte. Das sind halt dann die Stellen, wo ich absteige und laufe, bis ich wieder bequem fahren kann. Es ist nur so, dass mein Vertrauen in die Technik einer 32er Fox und einer Elixir 5 nicht sehr bedeutend groß ist.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (22. Januar 2014)

So isses, ich fahr mit meinem AM auch Sachen bei denen andere schon den fetten Downhiller oder Freerider auspacken. 
Muss man halt bissel mehr machen und net einfach über alles drüberbügeln.


----------



## Eisbein (22. Januar 2014)

die menschlichen gliedmaßen haben nach wie vor immer noch den größten federweg im system. Darum kann man mit einem 100mm hardtail auch wurzelpassagen fahren.


----------



## MTB_Django (22. Januar 2014)

Das mag ja sein. Trotzdem traue ich einer 32er Fox nicht sonderlich. Kann mir grad einfach nicht vorstellen dass diese dünnen Standrohre viel aushalten. Aber andererseits müsste ich mich wohl überwinden. Vielleicht bin ich acuh nur übervorsichtig mit der Gabel, weil ich Schiss davor hab, dass da was kaputt geht. Ich lese ja viel, was die Foxen an Service kosten. 

Wünsch mir, ich hätt den Händler fragen sollen, ob er mir eine RS reba reinbaut. Hinzu kommt dass ich seit meiner Jett damals und später ne Revelation 140 mm in einem Cube Fully (Vaters Bike) gefahren bin irgendwie eher Rock Shox traue, als Fox.

Die Fox macht hin und wieder noch knackende Geräusche. Aber nur wenns kalt ist.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (22. Januar 2014)

Ja, die 32er Fox Gabel sind total wabbelig, aber das hatten wir ja vor kurzem erst. 

Ich kann dich aber beruhigen hab mein Nerve AM mit 32er Fox jetzt seit 3 Jahren, 2 davon im richtigen Traileinsatz. 
Letztes Jahr kamen dann noch Drops bis 1m dazu, das macht sie bis jetzt super mit. 

So, mögen die Spiele beginnen.


----------



## MTB_Django (22. Januar 2014)

Okay. Dann bin ich mal gespannt was ich mit meinem Stevens Colorado 401 noch fahren kann außer Waldautobahnen und einfache Trails.
Aber honestly...manchmal ist es echt abschreckend, wenn man hier in dem Forum Sachen über Foxen liest , wie überteuerter Service, Funktionsstörungen. Letzteres haben ja die anderen Suspension-Hersteller auch.


----------



## Master_KK (23. Januar 2014)

Die größte Begrenzung sind die Faktoren Mut, Fahrtechnik und Leidensfähigkeit.
Letztes Jahr mal die Crosscountry WM in Südafrika gesehen? Da sind die Jungs mit ihren Rennfeilen und hohem Sattel über richtig fiese Steinfelder und Wurzeln geballert. 
Auf der anderen Seite kenn ich Jungs die mit ihren Downhillern unsere ~700hm Freeride-Touren im stehen mitfahren und dabei noch Geschichten erzählen.

Diese "tollen" Klassen wie CC, Enduro, AM, AM+, Superenduro etc. stellen einfach nur das Optimum für das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet dar.
Das heisst nicht das man mit nem CC keine Wurzelteppiche fahren kann, oder sobald irgendwo ´n Sprung ist man auf nen Freerider wechseln muss. Ein guter und/oder mutiger Fahrer kann mit fast jedem Bike alles fahren oder mit genug Power nen Downhiller auch mal paar hundert hm hochtreten. Das Bike wird imho viel zu oft als Ausrede benutzt!


----------



## RetroRider (23. Januar 2014)

Wobei man Federweg eigentlich nur für Race-Speed und harte Landungen braucht. Für Alles andere ist Felgen-Reifen-Druck-Kombi wichtiger als Federweg. Lieber ein Minion DHF mit 1,2 bar in der Starrgabel als ein Speed King mit 3 bar in der Federgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (23. Januar 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein. Trotzdem traue ich einer 32er Fox nicht sonderlich. Kann mir grad einfach nicht vorstellen dass diese dünnen Standrohre viel aushalten. Aber andererseits müsste ich mich wohl überwinden. Vielleicht bin ich acuh nur übervorsichtig mit der Gabel, weil ich Schiss davor hab, dass da was kaputt geht. Ich lese ja viel, was die Foxen an Service kosten.
> 
> Wünsch mir, ich hätt den Händler fragen sollen, ob er mir eine RS reba reinbaut. Hinzu kommt dass ich seit meiner Jett damals und später ne Revelation 140 mm in einem Cube Fully (Vaters Bike) gefahren bin irgendwie eher Rock Shox traue, als Fox.
> 
> Die Fox macht hin und wieder noch knackende Geräusche. Aber nur wenns kalt ist.


keine sorge, die gabel ist nicht aus papier gebaut. Die hält schon richtig was aus.Hier im forum ists ein bisschen wie in der Politik. Die jeweils extremen Standpunkte zu einem thema sind nicht wirklich hilfreich, aber die Schnittmenge zwischen den beiden extrema ist sehr oft, sehr sinnvoll. Das verlangt nach ein wenig lese - und sozialkompetenz, aber dann kann man durch aus sinnvolle informationen aus dem forum ziehen!


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (23. Januar 2014)

Endlich mal sinnvolle Beiträge, gibt ja doch noch Leute die net den ganzen Mist hier nachplappern. 

Naja nochmal zu den Fox Gabel bzgl. Service, mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick kann man den Service inklusive Dichtungen gut selber machen. 
Dass man sich net traut is ne Ausrede, wenn man viel Biken ist sollte man auch sein Material kennen und wenns der Fall ist auch mal Hand anlegen können. 

Ich bin letztens mit paar Leuten gefahren da waren nur Freerider und Downhiller dabei, bin die Strecken auch problemlos gefahren, Geschwindigkeitsmäßig konnt Ich halt net wirklich mithalten weil mein Fahrwerk halt irgendwann an die Grenzen kommt wenns schneller wird. 

Ich find die was weiß ich wievielen, mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Einteilungen, sowieso Blödsinnig. 
Die Abgrenzungen sind ja eh total schwammig. 
Wenn ich mit meinem AM fahre, und ein Kumpel mit nem Enduro die gleiche Strecke fährt,  fährt er ja nix anderes wie ich. 

Deswegen geh ich einfach Mountainbiken und fertig.


----------



## Moglie (6. Dezember 2014)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen:

CC und XC? (Wenn es keinen Unterschied gibt, warum dann zwei Bezeichnungen?)
AM und Enduro? (Enduro ist eher Downhill-lastig? AM besser für Uphill und Flach?)

Freeride oder Freestyle hat nochwas mit "Mountainbike" zu tun?
Was ist Epic im Threadtitel?

Was ist ein Marathon oder Tourer? Bezeichnet es den Fahrer oder das Fahrrad? Marathon = Rennen, Tourer = Kein Rennen?
Blicke da nicht so wirklich durch...


----------



## Guru (6. Dezember 2014)

Es wird immer Diskussionen geben, weil die einen das Ganze am Rad un der Technik und wieder andere am Terrain und der Länge der Touren / Strecken festmachen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. Dezember 2014)

Aber wenn du schon selbst in einen toten Thread postest hättest du ihm auch gleich die Fragen beantworten können...

CC und XC ist das gleiche. CC steht für Cross Country und das "X" in XC symbolisiert das Cross also ein Kreuz.

All Mountain und Enduro sind eigentlich Bikekategorien und unterscheiden sich im wesentlichen durch den verfügbaren Federweg. Als 26' noch Standard war galten Bikes mit Federwegen von 120-150mm als AM, ab 160mm als Enduros. Darüber hinaus haben Enduros idR einen flacheren Lenkwinkel und längeren Radstand wodurch sie sich eher zum Freerider hin orientieren. MMn nach ist der Begriff Enduro aber überflüssig (außer fürs Rennformat aber da fielen mir auch bessere Bezeichnungen ein). Je nachdem wie man damit fährt handelt es sich einfach um ein komfortables und robustes AM oder aber um einen etwas vielseitiger einsetzbaren Freerider.

Womit wir schon beim Unterschied zwischen Freeriden und Freestyle sind: Während FR für mich Mountainbiken schlechthin ist,  hat Dirtjump und Slopestyle nicht mehr viel damit zu tun obwohl manche Rennformate- und Serien immer noch "Freeride" im Namen tragen.

Epic beschreibt die Landschaftseindrücke beim befahren einer bestimmten Strecke.

Marathon ist ein Rennformat, ein "Tourer" eine Bikekategorie (  mMn auch wieder überflüssig, für mich einfach ein leichtes AM).


----------



## Moglie (7. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Klarstellung!!


----------

